# Hooray! Gracie did her first "sit" today.



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I'm soooo excited. I've worked a few minutes each day holding a treat over Gracie's head and backing it up a few inches trying to get her to sit. For the past two days she would just stand up on her hind legs and her little bottom would never touch the ground. On day three of "sit" training it finally happened.:chili:Her bottom hit the ground, she got the treat, and a light bulb went off in her head. She immediately sat three more times in a row, then I stopped while she was successful. She is so smart, and I'm bursting with pride. :cheer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:chili::chili:
Don't you just LOVE it when they make those connections! Good job Gracie!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> :chili::chili:
> Don't you just LOVE it when they make those connections! Good job Gracie!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yes! I had forgotten how much fun it is. It's been 14 years since I had a puppy. Now Cisco wants in on the treats and keeps sitting every time I say "sit" to Gracie.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok, hold on, I'm sure Gigi could do that too I just haven't had time to work with her yet:blink: I'm guessing she could do it in two days:chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think that we need some pictures to document this momentously cute occasion. :Waiting:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

educ8m said:


> Yes! I had forgotten how much fun it is. It's been 14 years since I had a puppy. Now Cisco wants in on the treats and keeps sitting every time I say "sit" to Gracie.


 
Way to go Gracie and MOM :thumbsup: :aktion033::aktion033: Oh how cute, I could just see Cicso sitting while you are teaching Gracie. SO cute!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

What a smart baby!!!! Good job!!!!!!! *clapping!!!*


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

educ8m said:


> I'm soooo excited. I've worked a few minutes each day holding a treat over Gracie's head and backing it up a few inches trying to get her to sit. For the past two days she would just stand up on her hind legs and her little bottom would never touch the ground. On day three of "sit" training it finally happened.:chili:Her bottom hit the ground, she got the treat, and a light bulb went off in her head. She immediately sat three more times in a row, then I stopped while she was successful. She is so smart, and I'm bursting with pride. :cheer:


Oh little Gracie...what a smart little cookie you are! :wub:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

educ8m said:


> I'm soooo excited. I've worked a few minutes each day holding a treat over Gracie's head and backing it up a few inches trying to get her to sit. For the past two days she would just stand up on her hind legs and her little bottom would never touch the ground. On day three of "sit" training it finally happened.:chili:Her bottom hit the ground, she got the treat, and a light bulb went off in her head. She immediately sat three more times in a row, then I stopped while she was successful. She is so smart, and I'm bursting with pride. :cheer:


 


lynda said:


> Ok, hold on, I'm sure Gigi could do that too I just haven't had time to work with her yet:blink: I'm guessing she could do it in two days:chili:


You guys are just cracking me up. I will admit that I was a bit nervous about placing puppies with SMers. I absolutely KNOW that they are in WONDERFUL HOMES but I've always had that fear of the "what if?" Honestly, this has been pure pleasure and I love love love reading about your two little Einsteins!! Deb and Lynda, thank you both so much for loving these little girls as much as I do.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

lynda said:


> Ok, hold on, I'm sure Gigi could do that too I just haven't had time to work with her yet:blink: I'm guessing she could do it in two days:chili:


OMG, Lynda. You are hilarious!:HistericalSmiley:Of course I will have to claim that anything Gigi does that outshines Gracie is due to Gigi having the more experienced trainer! After all, you have FOUR furbabies and I have only trained two puppies in the past.:yield:

Snowbody, I actually thought to myself, "Gee, I wish I had gotten a picture of that!" It would have taken a super quick snap, cuz her little bottom didn't stay down very long.

Mary H: So glad you're enjoying following your puppies. Thank you, thank you for believing in us. I LOVE that someone cares as much about Gracie as I do. This forum is soooooo amazing. If I bragged about Gracie learning to sit to some of my friends, they would either "fake" being interested or they would just roll their eyes that I was excited about such a small thing. :blink:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Woo Hoo!! :cheer: go Gracie and go Deb!!! Its so amazing when you finally get that connection. I was so proud of Terra when she learned her commands at Puppy Class.

Way to go!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

MaryH said:


> You guys are just cracking me up. I will admit that I was a bit nervous about placing puppies with SMers. I absolutely KNOW that they are in WONDERFUL HOMES but I've always had that fear of the "what if?" Honestly, this has been pure pleasure and I love love love reading about your two little Einsteins!! Deb and Lynda, thank you both so much for loving these little girls as much as I do.


MaryH, Thank you for giving us the opportunity to have these very special little fur kids to raise and love and be loved right back 100 time over:thumbsup:.

You have done an amazing job with them. Gigi is so full of fun and self confidence and I hope never to take that away from her.


----------



## BentleyzMom (Nov 27, 2010)

Way to go Gracie! It is exciting when that happens and so nice to be able to share it. I was excited when Bentley started sitting too. Now any time he wants a treat he runs to the spot he usually gets one at and sits down. He does it too when I am having a treat and he thinks he should get a bite.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Our little fluffs are amazingly smart, aren't they? I feel so blessed to have gotten a new little one to share my life with.


----------

